# Wizard Dueling Grand Champions



## Sword Slasher (Mar 9, 2008)

After reading the new rules for magic in 8th edition, my brother and i decided to create a wizard dueling championship 

We've already selected 5/8 candidates, including 2 Empire lv.4 Wizard Lords, a Gray Seer, a Dwarf Runelord and a lv.4 Great Bray Shaman. 

Do you guys have any kick-ass wizard combos, or any wizard worthy enough to participate?

Rules for our event include:
-NO named characters
-NO slanns
-Must be a Lord Choice
-There is no points limit, however no magic items and special gifts (like gifts of chaos) that exceed the model's limit
-NO mounts or chariots of any kind
-NO anvils of doom, screaming bells, etc.


We would prefer wizards from races not already included in our championship. Also, please tell us any lores avaliable and magic items equiped.

Thanks for the help


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

Stats and detailed rules aren't allowed in relation to GW's IP rights.


----------



## Sword Slasher (Mar 9, 2008)

oh, whoops! i didn't realise that. I've edited my origional post


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

Unfortuntaely a grey seer with a power scroll wins this every time

use powerscroll to make every double iresisitable, throw 7 dice (6+ 1 warpstone) to guarnatee a double, 13th spell on your single model infantry charcter, I win.

you may want to limit access to things like that


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

There are a couple of things that could beat that grey seer... but they would need a little luck. The first and biggest is him going second, which could kill him before he uber'd you to death (well, to clanrat really). Other then that: a slaughtermaster cannot be affected by the 13th spell because he is monstrous infantry and a HE archmage could just pull out the vortex shard and end the skaven's first magic phase before he could cast... but basically there are some combo's of items and/or magic which is a near instant 'win', so it wouldnt be a great 'competition'... most of the time whoever went first would win, and then you have the round robin of being able to beat those wizards whose weakness you play upon- eg a fire wizard should beat a death wizard but wont beat an ogre, but the death wizard would laugh at the ogre.


----------



## Muffinman (Aug 31, 2009)

My question is, why no Slaan?


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

Slaan = Probably the best mages in game. They get Ancient Disiplines, so you could throw on Magic Res 3, Regen (against non-fire), Loremaster and extra power dice, plus forcing enemy mages to make stupidity tests. Not to mention its ward save (which can be improved by magical items). Therefore, in one on one, nothing is really going to beat a Slann without luck. Fateweaver is the only thing close to beating a Slann, but that is a named character.


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

Troublehalf said:


> Slaan = Probably the best mages in game. They get Ancient Disiplines, so you could throw on Magic Res 3, Regen (against non-fire), Loremaster and extra power dice, plus forcing enemy mages to make stupidity tests. Not to mention its ward save (which can be improved by magical items). Therefore, in one on one, nothing is really going to beat a Slann without luck. Fateweaver is the only thing close to beating a Slann, but that is a named character.



He's counted as infantry. 13th Spell > solo frog. 

This I discovered the VERY hard way as my flying etheral(esque) frog of ultimate death spent a game as a clanrat.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Whizzwang said:


> Unfortuntaely a grey seer with a power scroll wins this every time
> 
> use powerscroll to make every double iresisitable, throw 7 dice (6+ 1 warpstone) to guarnatee a double, 13th spell on your single model infantry charcter, I win.
> 
> you may want to limit access to things like that


Pandaemonium + Infernal Puppet. Mutually Assured Destruction =)

Sorceror Lord of Tzeentch with Book of Ashur, doubled with a Sorceror with Skull of Katam within 3" - 7+ to Cast, two dice casting Gateway pretty much everytime.

But yeah, Pandaemonium and Infernal Puppet is now a build I never leave home without, especially as I'm getting more and more keen on Galrauch build.


----------



## Sword Slasher (Mar 9, 2008)

We had our first tourament, and Whizzwang was right, the 13th spell was an instant kill spell. We also loved 'Sivij's Hex Scroll' - the 'turn the opponent into a toad spell'

The real surprise of the championship, was the Bray Shaman. The spell Viletide (twice a turn with Staff of Darkoth) coupled with Hagtree Fetish churned out so many wound rolls. If one got through, 5D6 hits with re-rolls means enough work to kill the wizard outright.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Any direct damage spell shouldnt be able to kill anything- if you enter a wizard tournament without a 2++ save against magic something has gone wrong, and the hex scroll might be very funny if it works... but since pretty much everyone will be a Lv4 its unlikely to work.

At the very least I would do the tournament in phases, not turns- have each mage cast at the other simaltaneously. Roll for PD/DD for each side, then each wizard chooses a spell and casts/dispels. If both wizards still live move onto the next spell, or if all the dice are gone the next round... otherwise the player with teh first turn has a massive advantage.


----------



## Cheese meister (Jun 5, 2010)

why throw 7 at it with 6 power dice the chance of not rolling a double is 1 in 46656


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Because with 7, you're guaranteed a double. With 6 dice, you could get 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6.

With 7 dice, you can't get 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7. It has to be 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, and one of either 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, or 6. 

Now, combine that with the ability to generate an Irresistable force on a double, and you're rolling.


----------

